

Irish Newspaper Collective Wants to Charge License Fees for Links - jpatokal
http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2013/01/02/irish-newspaper-collective-wants-to-charge-license-fees-for-links

======
jpatokal
"Recap: The Newspapers’ agent demanded an annual payment from a women’s
domestic violence charity because they said they owned copyright in a link to
the newspapers’ public website."

[http://www.mcgarrsolicitors.ie/2012/12/30/2012-the-year-
iris...](http://www.mcgarrsolicitors.ie/2012/12/30/2012-the-year-irish-
newspapers-tried-to-destroy-the-web/)

------
lutusp
Apparently they haven't heard about "fair use", which allows much more than a
simple link. Substantial quotation is permitted in connection with an
editorial comment, analysis, satire, and other uses. Fair use goes way beyond
a simple link.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use>

